# Theater Tech Class



## csilvia9 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, I am putting together a Theater Tech Class for junior high students. Can anyone recommend a good book that covers basic Theater Tech?

Thank you
Csilvia9


----------



## chausman (Nov 30, 2011)

Possibly something from: http://www.controlbooth.com/wiki/Collaborative+Articles:Theatre+Books may be of use.


----------



## josh88 (Nov 30, 2011)

real fast here are some with good basic overviews that I've used

Amazon.com: Theatrical Design and Production: An Introduction to Scene Design and Construction, Lighting, Sound, Costume, and Makeup (9781559341028): J. Michael Gillete: Books

Amazon.com: Stage Scenery: Its Construction and Rigging (9780060423322): Arnold S. Gillette, Michael Gillette: Books

Amazon.com: Stock Scenery Construction : A Handbook (9780911747386): Bill Raoul, Bill Raoul: Books


----------



## ScottT (Dec 1, 2011)

Check this thread out:
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/education-career-development/25881-tech-theater-text.html


----------



## csilvia9 (Dec 1, 2011)

josh88 said:


> real fast here are some with good basic overviews that I've used
> 
> Amazon.com: Theatrical Design and Production: An Introduction to Scene Design and Construction, Lighting, Sound, Costume, and Makeup (9781559341028): J. Michael Gillete: Books
> 
> ...


 
THank you I ordered several books from Amazon they should give me some kind of direction.


----------



## josh88 (Dec 1, 2011)

csilvia9 said:


> THank you I ordered several books from Amazon they should give me some kind of direction.


 
not a problem, if you need anything else I'd be glad to help out. I'm pretty busy with some shows coming up but I'm teaching high school tech down in barrington and would be glad to lend a hand if you need anything else.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 4, 2011)

I've said it over and over here, but the only book I recommend for a beginning high school and younger tech classes is the Stock Scenery Construction Handbook is a good one for students along the way in high school but it isn't a great starting point. 

Save the Gilette et al for College intro courses.


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 4, 2011)

I've found these free lesson plans and tests very helpful too.

Free Lesson Plans


----------



## msvandyke (Dec 4, 2011)

I use the book "theatrical design and production" with my students. It is a wonderful book to introduce kids to technical theater. It is a college based text, but I find that it is simple enough for even freshman high schoolers to understand. Its the only book that covers every aspect of the theater in such depth.


----------

